# Diary of a dog lover!



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmmm sun, a rare occurance recently, I'll be making the most of it since we're back to rain tomorrow...two weeks solid rain...so much for a drought!!!
WOOF, alright girl we're going!Her eyes are sparkling with excitement, come on!!!come on mum, we gotta go PLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYY!!!WOOF!!!So you wanna...play?I'm not sure, we could stay in and watch some tv...WOOF.OH ALRIGHT!!! I get it, you wanna play, come on then, fetch my shoes, she runs of and I hear a loud thud...she got my shoes then  I think to myself. I open the door an inch, are you still sure you wanna go out? I joke. As I am dragged from the house by the lead I know I have my answer.
We get to the road and she sits down of her own accord looking both ways before continuing to the other side. WOOF WOOF WOOF, suddenly I'm thrown off balance by something big and soft and cuddly, it could only be one thing...woody, a gorgeous chocolate coloured labradoodle, with curls any girl would envy!Hello woody, I giggle, and how are you today?lick, lick, lick...I'll take that as a good thanks 
He climbs down again and looks at eve, his eyes are glittering with a challange, eve runs to grab the nearest stick, as woody follows I walk over to his owner, hi! time for their game then  what game, you might ask...woody is a funny dog, he doesn't like to play "nick-a-stick" he likes to play "chase-an-eve", and eve is only too happy to oblige. We watch for another half our, before returning home for a nice cheese and bacon strip, and some soup, and snuggling up on the sofa to watch the next storm blow in.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol nice :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm...bones...they don't sound remotely interesting...they don't look remotely interesting, and yet the pleasure that a dog can get out of playing with a bone is seemingly endless, whether you put a treat in it, or you're throwing it for her to go and fetch, or even if you're putting it on your head for her to put her paws on your shoulders and retrieve it, the fun is endless, the bone remains fun as long as you keep reinventing it, and that...is just too easy!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Doggy dreams LOL aaaaWOOF WOOF WOOF aaaaWOOF grrrrr *mouth moves in chewing motion**body twitches with each woof* Gotta love em!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Question: What is the highlight of YOUR dog's day?
My Answer: Pig's ear time-also known as P.E time  There could be an earthquake and eve would still want her pigs ear at 8:00 sharp.And oooooh boy if she doesn't get it...YOU get it, the pathetic eyes and the whimpering, oh please mummy please. I recently made the mistake of giving her two pigs ears, well I say that, I had been out and she had needed feeding, so I asked my dad to pop in and feed her, he stayed longer than I thought, and long enough to give her a pig's ear...the problem was when I COMPLETELY missed the note!!!She was in heaven!!!That is till I found the REMNANTS of the half eaten note...the only other pets I have are fish...and I don't think my dad ate it...so there was only one explination, present the evidence to eve and watch her run off with her tail between her legs...she knew exactly what it was


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My dog refuses all treats including the pig ear :| -sigh- xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you tried Feta cheese?No dog I know has ever managed to refuse feta cheese!That and goat's milk.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

huh. no I haven't xD he refused nummy bones, treats, treats-that-are-bad-for-him, pig's ear, that fake chocolate coated treat... :roll: I don't think he's ever had a treat maybe? he did come from a lousy mean family.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Try some feta cheese, it always works for me, also smoked applewood cheese and pasta, eve LOVES pasta!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm trying to get him to eat dog food lol. People food he'll eat no problem... I don't want him to get into that habit though.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I wouldn't let him get into that habit either lol, as it would be even harder to get him out of it


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah my mom's dog did that :roll: we had to starve the silly thing before she'd eat.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhhh thunderstorms, amazing things...till the dog wants to go out...I'm wondering if I should teach her to use the human toilet...much more dry!!!
*takes dog into human toilet, sits her down on it...(dog is clearly not impressed)she gives me a look that says and WTF do you expect me to do now?!*


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm, walks in the rain can be really relaxing...until it starts pelting me with hail...pffff all hail becky...no...please don't!!!Lol eve legged it, sat down while a car went past and then continued home, and started throwing herself at the door, as if she thought it would magically unlock itself


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok so I thought it was about time I introduced you properly to her, here is a pic of her as a puppy!!!Enjoy!!!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Awwwwww. She is soooo cute!


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

She's adorable!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awwww


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

She says you're all cute too


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhhh peace and quiet!!!Amazing isnt it?!until the dog decides to chew her bone, and do it as loud as possible!!!well I suppose it's better than the time she chewed all the newspaper in her cage..."WASN'T ME MUM, HONEST!!!"
I thought you might like to see a few more pics, so here they are!!!The last one features milo, one of eve's best buddies!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That awkward moment when your dog who never barks (apart from at the prospect of a walk, although thats more of a whining noise) barks at the police officer who is about to break one of the neighbours doors down, as if to say, did you know that is criminal damage?!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

My boys love EVERYTHING, pigs snouts and ears especially. My Boyfriends sister (we live in the granny flat behind his family's house) has half a cupboard worth of treats for them at any given time, they get spoiled rotten! Don't get me wrong they're both a healthy weight and are dearly loved but they have more food in their cupboard than me most of the time haha. Oscar is my 2 yr old Siberian Husky x Golden Retriever and we made the mistake of teaching him to "talk" not bark but that howling talking thing Huskies can do so now everytime he wants anything he'll talk to us till he gets it and honestly who could say no to puppy eyes plus what i'm convinced sounds like "please mum i've been such a good boy" haha


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

SarahandOscar said:


> My boys love EVERYTHING, pigs snouts and ears especially. My Boyfriends sister (we live in the granny flat behind his family's house) has half a cupboard worth of treats for them at any given time, they get spoiled rotten! Don't get me wrong they're both a healthy weight and are dearly loved but they have more food in their cupboard than me most of the time haha. Oscar is my 2 yr old Siberian Husky x Golden Retriever and we made the mistake of teaching him to "talk" not bark but that howling talking thing Huskies can do so now everytime he wants anything he'll talk to us till he gets it and honestly who could say no to puppy eyes plus what i'm convinced sounds like "please mum i've been such a good boy" haha


 
SOOOOO TRUE!!!I think eve has eaten more food in her life than I have in mine, and I'm 20!!!she's only 2!!!And as for the whining, please mum, come on just one more treat?pleaaaase, I promise I wont ask for any more...*5mins later* that last treat was reaaaaal small, I'm starved, I'm abused...please feed me!!!PFFFFFF a firm no and she'll just come and curl up with me thank god!!!Really confused now, the police are still sat outside the neighbours house doing nothing, they got the door open but then they're just sat there...they must have a pretty good reason to knock someones door down...or maybe they just did it for fun 

EDIT:now a friend of the kid that lives there has arrived...


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> SOOOOO TRUE!!!I think eve has eaten more food in her life than I have in mine, and I'm 20!!!she's only 2!!!And as for the whining, please mum, come on just one more treat?pleaaaase, I promise I wont ask for any more...*5mins later* that last treat was reaaaaal small, I'm starved, I'm abused...please feed me!!!PFFFFFF a firm no and she'll just come and curl up with me thank god!!!Really confused now, the police are still sat outside the neighbours house doing nothing, they got the door open but then they're just sat there...they must have a pretty good reason to knock someones door down...or maybe they just did it for fun


 
Has Eve figured out how to open doors yet? we have a sliding door and Oscar shifts it open with his butt and will sit and stare at me sliently till i wake up haha. They get dentastix (teeth cleaning chews) 1st thing in the morning and he knows exactly how to get his first and is totally adorable till he gets it then i don't even get a goodbye when i go to work. Sometimes i just feel used lol.


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Ok so I thought it was about time I introduced you properly to her, here is a pic of her as a puppy!!!Enjoy!!!


BeckyFish97 She's GORGEOUS!!!!!! i love the tiny puppy pictures, it's crazy how fast they grow though. This is my baby Oscar at 7 weeks and then at 22 months.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

so cute - so BIG! xD (picture transition)


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> so cute - so BIG! xD (picture transition)


Thank you, I can't exactly take credit but i will haha


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

SarahandOscar said:


> Has Eve figured out how to open doors yet? we have a sliding door and Oscar shifts it open with his butt and will sit and stare at me sliently till i wake up haha. They get dentastix (teeth cleaning chews) 1st thing in the morning and he knows exactly how to get his first and is totally adorable till he gets it then i don't even get a goodbye when i go to work. Sometimes i just feel used lol.


OOOOHHHH YESSSS!!!thud...thud...footsteps...hello eve!
Edit:AWWWWWWW SO CUTE!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My dad's dog knows this: people use THAT handle to open the door and leave her... to be with them she has to get THAT handle to open THAT door :lol:

She ended up with broken teeth, and we had a chewed and punctured doorknob x.x separation anxiety dog...


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> My dad's dog knows this: people use THAT handle to open the door and leave her... to be with them she has to get THAT handle to open THAT door :lol:
> 
> She ended up with broken teeth, and we had a chewed and punctured doorknob x.x separation anxiety dog...


 
I'm not gonna lie, i kinda like that he comes in and out, we only have 2 rooms both with tiled floors which i guess makes him feel closer to us when we're working, plus ny Bf's older dog Gucci and Oscar are best friends so he's never alone, Although he did rip one of his claws off on the screen door trying to get into the big house (we're in the granny flat out back). He hasn't tried that one again.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I bet not x.x


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

ooooooo painful


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> ooooooo painful


 
Yes, i'm sure it was, problem is my boys never complain about anything and the only way i found it was i asked him to shake and felt the rough nail hanging off, the poor boy then sooked a bit and the vet said it would have been very painful. silly puppy.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Awwww poor baby!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL don't you just love going through old photos and finding the real cute ones


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> LOL don't you just love going through old photos and finding the real cute ones


*SQUEELS* oh my goodness i have HUNDREDS of them hahaha i stalk him with the camera some days hahahah. They're just the most precious things. He's my first pet and i never understood the bond between person and pup till he looked at me with those big brown eyes hahahaha <3


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

omg he looks sooooooo cute!!!I don't know how they can sleep like that, to be quite honest it looks really really uncomfortable!!!LOL came downstairs this morning, eve had been sat on the sofa, in the seat next to where I usually sit, I came back in and she had moved onto my seat!!!Cheeky begger thought she would get away with taking my space!!!pfff she also got away with sitting on the floor for that one and I'm now getting the evils!!!


----------



## SarahandOscar (Apr 30, 2012)

BeckyFish97 said:


> omg he looks sooooooo cute!!!I don't know how they can sleep like that, to be quite honest it looks really really uncomfortable!!!LOL came downstairs this morning, eve had been sat on the sofa, in the seat next to where I usually sit, I came back in and she had moved onto my seat!!!Cheeky begger thought she would get away with taking my space!!!pfff she also got away with sitting on the floor for that one and I'm now getting the evils!!!


 
I've given up on our couch..... Eve looks like quite the mischevious little one, i imagine sweet and perky, how old is she? (i'm sorry i'll stop loading pics or we'll be here for months haha)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

... this is why I have a small dog. -takes over couch- >.> mine now.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL those pics are cute, she was 2 last month!!!her pedigree name says it all...better the devil you know!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Another day, another pigs ear, another nightly snuggle...BUUUUUURP...and let's put it this way...it wasn't me!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhhh early morning walks, 5:30 start to get to the top of the nearest hill for around 6:00 and watch the sunrise together, we do this every morning in summer if the weather is nice, that or eve comes and jumps into bed with me and we warm each other up while it's chucking it down outside!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That awkward moment when eve gives my bunny the frisbee


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: omg...


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: :lol: omg...


I know lol, I almost wet myself laughing, how's gurgi?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

He's learned he's going to be in a kennel when we leave even for 30 minutes :/ He'll poop or pee. And he doesn't have separation anxiety! But he knows we cannot catch him if he does this without us around :roll: So fine. We'll use a kennel. CANNOT have my landlord getting mad!

I'm trying to get him to learn it's okay to be on his back (either held or on the floor) but he is REALLY stiff. Like, other than when he is playing he is STIFF. even when playing he'll go stiff


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Are there flicks in his fur?Sometimes flicks in a dogs fur indicates pulled or strained muscles, in this case possibly from previous abuse.I looked it up on google and found this:
http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/10_3/features/Dog-Injuries_15914-1.html
To teach him not to worry about being left alone, try shutting him in a small room, with newspaper on the floor, and leave him for 30seconds, once you can do this without him peeing/pooping, try for a minute, when you come back in and he hasn't peed/pooped, praise him and give him a treat (if he will let you) gradually increase the time, eventually he will learn it is ok to be alone, because you will always come back for him.In a way it is a good sign that he pees/poops when you leave him because it shows that he looks to you for protection now, he is learning that you wont do to him what his previous owners did


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

he doesn't have anxiety lol he knows it is okay to be alone. he usually snoozes.

and no his "stiffen" feel is from abuse. I see it all the time in abused dogs, they usually move stiff, lay stiff, submit stiff.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol ok, even so, you may (or may not lol) want to try some of those techniques, it may calm him down, if he enjoys it he will start to realise that being touched or held upside down etc isn't really such a bad thing


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I always hold my dogs upside down like lil' babies xD My dad's 60 pound beagle/basset just lays there like "meh okay" my mom's lil' 15 pounder flops over like a ragdoll. He's slowly getting used to it - it's a great trust activity really. I can even "pretend to drop" my mom's dog and she'll just lay there looking at me with her half-an-underbite and buggy eyes :roll: They knew I wouldn't hurt them xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

awww sounds cute, I used to be able to do that with eve...before she officially became the weight of baggage allowance-21kg


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: yeah my dad's dog put on weight. It's hard to roll skin and fat over onto it's back x.x


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

<|:- D+<:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

lol sorry couldn't stop myself


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh dear, thaitybettas even banned eve from his vid...she only said she would like to...bite...errr nibble...his head off... PPPP


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: just a nibble? :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol: just a nibble? :lol:


Yes but she did say that on second thoughts she might not as he would probably taste like donkey sh*t


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

"doesn't matter how much paint you put on sh-- it'll still be sh--" :lol: my brother keeps saying that bahaha


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL well he's put a lot of paint on himself (thaitybettas) and all that has happened is he turned himself into diarrhea (vebal and physical)  Also every time I read his name I read it as tatey (english slang for potato)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xDDD I still see Thigh-Tea.  I dunno why. Like... ThaiThai would've been better

better yet BETTA coulda been spelt right :/


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Yeah the number one beTa breeder in the world really should know how to spell beTTA


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Ahhh summer...WHERE THE H*CK ARE YOU?!Also if anyone is interested I am selling a dog pic in the lounge, £5 per pic plus postage, and depending on the dog I may be able to do a special order for the same price!Also your money would be going into the breeding fund


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

That awkward moment when you find out that you were completely dumb not being able to distinguish a male from a female!!!PFFF even the dog knew!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

sena hansler said:


> :lol:






Lol!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My little doggy needs to be in a crate when I'm gone :roll: since I cannot find one (I need to put 80 towards Shaggy tomorrow booooo ;-( ) I made one out of C&C and it fits/works xD But I don't think he really is crate trained, he is scared of it  I need a real one so I can teach him it's for bed-time and when we go out!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

He'll learn


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hmmm...Dog+feta cheese=agility course...and fast!!!


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hehe, spending quality time with your furry friend is great...TILL SHE BURPS IN YOUR FACE!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

xD MY DAD'S DOG DOES THAT!!! lol. Actually my mom's dog is smaller and you can hear her burp loudly x.x


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

I heard her do it a couple of times before but the little begger put her mouth up to her face like she was gonna give me a kiss and BURPED-IN MY FACE!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

People will say oh yes it was an accident...NO WAY!She knew EXACTLY what she was doing!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:

My dog punches people in the face :|


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Is he acurate?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sadly, yes. :lol: He does it on purpose too. You'll be sitting there, and he wants your attention BAM smokes you one with his paw :roll:

On a side note I wanna catch some lake critters like minnows and shtuff and we're taking Gurgi with us xD


----------

